# Lowes



## AFSPLOWING

I have been Called by ferrandino for 3 weeks Straight about this Site.I was told at first that it was Per event and i laughed at them each time they called.I told them Nobody will dedicate at least 2 trucks,Bobcat,Blowers,Salt etc for No guaranteed work.Now i know i have heard the horror stories about being paid.Long Story short i was called again on Tuesday & the site is now seasonal.The Price they gave me is Ridiculous,I am an hour from there office and if i accept the site i wont worry about being paid because driving my Boss Plow threw the lobby should be no problem:salute:.Lmfao All kidding aside.What would you guys Bid for this Site.Located In New York.Thanks

Approximately 7 Acres of Pavement


----------



## Jack_Frost

read outer post on the comp trying to get you to do the work ,, seems allot of people have had allot of problems getting paid


----------



## AFSPLOWING

Jack_Frost;1861927 said:


> read outer post on the comp trying to get you to do the work ,, seems allot of people have had allot of problems getting paid


That I understand,For quorosity


----------



## Buswell Forest

Oy vey. Just because it is Ferrandnopay, $100,000. Payable up front.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

35 inch snow average here. Our local Lowes is set up a good bit different, but it went for 24K last season.

What's their numbers?


----------



## AFSPLOWING

Pathetic, $8800 I laughed but I never accept a bid I told them I would be in the 22k-25 area


----------



## John_DeereGreen

AFSPLOWING;1862102 said:


> Pathetic, $8800 I laughed but I never accept a bid I told them I would be in the 22k-25 area


8800 seriously?


----------



## Ne1

AFSPLOWING;1862102 said:


> Pathetic, $8800 I laughed but I never accept a bid I told them I would be in the 22k-25 area


We can call laugh at there price but someone will plow it for that and believe they can make money at those crazy numbers.

And then come spring time they will be posting how they aren't getting paid....blah blah


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ne1;1862175 said:


> We can call laugh at there price but someone will plow it for that and believe they can make money at those crazy numbers.
> 
> And then come spring time they will be posting how they aren't getting paid....blah blah


Why's it matter if you get paid if you plow it for that? You already donated 12000 anyway, why's 8800 matter?


----------



## Defcon 5

I wonder why on Nov. 7th they are still looking for a contractor to service that site???.....


----------



## Ne1

John_DeereGreen;1862205 said:


> Why's it matter if you get paid if you plow it for that? You already donated 12000 anyway, why's 8800 matter?


Good point!


----------



## secret_weapon

I'll plow that for $8800. As long as I get all that money up front. Then I'll plow that with my little pickup when ever I get around to it, no guarantee of course. I'll use their salt in one of their little push spreaders. I'll make sure they sign my "Not responsible for anything" contract too.
Oh yea, snow piles will be made where ever I feel like making them. 
You get what you pay for.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

I'd laugh at that price, too. And then I'd probably say I hope you guys are giving me free room and board somewhere inside that walmart because you're gonna go broke at those prices real quick.


----------



## Antlerart06

Looks like Brickman price 5 acre lot HD store there price is 8800 Last year the guy walk off the last week of Dec I took over for 18k and this year when I ask about the snow They wanted me do it again but when they sent the contract it was for 8,800 I counter offer them 22k this year. I didn't get a no or a yes.
Haven't even heard if they found someone They call me to take over this winter I'm going add another 2k


----------



## AFSPLOWING

Defcon 5;1862396 said:


> I wonder why on Nov. 7th they are still looking for a contractor to service that site???.....


No Joke They actually wanted it Per event and i said nobody will Dedicate atleast 2 trucks salt etc for guaranteed money.


----------



## AFSPLOWING

DodgeBlizzard;1862447 said:


> I'd laugh at that price, too. And then I'd probably say I hope you guys are giving me free room and board somewhere inside that walmart because you're gonna go broke at those prices real quick.


I'm Sure someone will do it for that price.I have no problem sitting home in the heat scratching my balls watching the snow :laughing::laughing::laughing: lol


----------



## scottL

Many of these major property management companies are in it for the money - duh. Many of these contracts can not be salted for what they are offering.

Do the math BEFORE you accept anything. Read the contract - they have many outs for NOT paying you. If people got just a little smarter and cracked open a calculator it may change the industry back. But 8,800 for a major HD lot with salt - crazy stupid.


----------



## AFSPLOWING

I have the paperwork for both Storrs sitting on my desk they can't wait for me to sign I got my prices but I am making a decision on Monday


----------



## sktboy150

Yea this company has contacted me a few times this month about plowing CVS's near me in PA. Their prices are a joke, they came back and said they could do 10% better, I said try about 100% better, haven't heard back!


----------



## Antlerart06

scottL;1869207 said:


> Many of these major property management companies are in it for the money - duh. Many of these contracts can not be salted for what they are offering.
> 
> Do the math BEFORE you accept anything. Read the contract - they have many outs for NOT paying you. If people got just a little smarter and cracked open a calculator it may change the industry back. But 8,800 for a major HD lot with salt - crazy stupid.


Yes as of yesterday They never found anybody to do the HD store for 8800 Guess what they had to take my offer at 22500 They tried to counter me but I stood my ground 
I didn't need this lot to live Bad thing is when they didn't renew in Oct I replace it with some other contracts So I really have a load this winter


----------



## AFSPLOWING

I might do 2 lowes one for 19 and other for 21k that was my bid from 8800 lol


----------



## MatthewG

The lowes by me is the exact same size it goes for $14,985.00 per season with Merit.

When I first submitted a bid it was $30,000

Good luck


----------



## snowymassbowtie

From the amount of people here getting porked I hope you at least had the contract redone. Its been proven that most of these contractors do not get what they agreed to,they will make excuses to not pay you the agreed amount if you sign there contract. Theres just too many guys getting screwed,I just dont get why someone would sign up for any amount. They get the contracts from the property owners by chopping the previous years contracts price to make them look like heroes,and they make there money by not paying. Thats how they stay in business. Then theres the guy who accepts there lousy price and ends up not performing the way they want because he cant afford to pay for fuel,labor,salt etc.. Theres the excuse for not paying you. Good luck!!!


----------



## AFSPLOWING

I have decided to pass,I cant work with a company that has a trackreccord like they do.The horror stories ive heard on here made me change my mind.Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## Superior L & L

Couple of years back we were doing typical lowes stores for mid 20's. But that was when salt was $50-60 a ton. I know Brickman was trying to get people to take them for $22,000 this year
I wouldn't touch them for less than$35,000 split into 5 Payments monthly with service cut off if payment is not received within 45 days. That's to much salt cost to sit on for 60-90 days.


----------



## ponyboy

AFSPLOWING;1880616 said:


> I have decided to pass,I cant work with a company that has a trackreccord like they do.The horror stories ive heard on here made me change my mind.Thanks for the feedback everyone.


Where in ny
I heared last storm we had they did not have lowes covered by me 
Even at $24k I would walk don't trust that company


----------



## Antlerart06

Superior L & L;1893121 said:


> Couple of years back we were doing typical lowes stores for mid 20's. But that was when salt was $50-60 a ton. I know Brickman was trying to get people to take them for $22,000 this year
> I wouldn't touch them for less than$35,000 split into 5 Payments monthly with service cut off if payment is not received within 45 days. That's to much salt cost to sit on for 60-90 days.


When I was pricing my contract with a guy from Ohio
They told me the price I wanted was same price as HD, Lowes going for on east coast I told him doesn't mean its right price out there but That was right price here not 8k
I told him that market should be close to 44k out there but He trying get it done half that So there profit would be higher 
They took my price I must been the lowest bid or no body around here would take it on

But now I don't think they want to pay they are behind and when I ask where my money was. They increase the Insurance and said they sent a e-mail I never seen it . So I get my agent and they sent it off. Month went by Thinking I get some $$$ again nothing. So I called they said wording wasn't right on Insurance My agent has Snow down as Sno and Landscape as LS its was type in a small box
They didn't have problem with it Last year but this year they do.

They fax it off, the update Friday. My agent wanted to check make sure they got it and when he called the sectary said everybody had day off.
Im going tell my district manager. If I don't see any $$ this month I'm void there Snow Contract Before I get to deep with them. That is for 2k for Summer work and 1,700 For Nov. Snow $$ If I void the snow Contract I know wont get anything for snow. But I should get my Summer work. Since I signed a 3 year Landscape contract and only signed 1 year Snow contract this year. Summer was signed 3 years ago

They are giving me the run around now.


----------



## leigh

These contracts and pricing are a complete joke.I could never handle the stress and frustration in this small area of the market.I looked at some of my jobs and I've got 1/2 acre lots thet generated more than 8800$! The salt cost has got to be more than 8800$! My biggest job is 3acres and it produced 22k last year.I'm constantly puzzled by these jobs,seems like a bad dream!  I've got to stop reading this crap,it brings me down man,bad vibe.


----------



## zchip1979

These companies don't care how low the prices are, they still make their 20-35% on the top. Then if they can't get it covered they move money around from others sites to get it covered. It's a racket


----------



## Antlerart06

zchip1979;1893475 said:


> These companies don't care how low the prices are, they still make their 20-35% on the top. Then if they can't get it covered they move money around from others sites to get it covered. It's a racket


yes that's true Some stores they are making killing and some they don't but at end of the year There making money


----------

